# What did you catch today?



## Abraham

Seems weird to see everyone posting their own thread on what they've caught. Let's put them all together in one. My friend and I were lucky enough to get five cats this morning. Set the lines last night with goldfish and black perch. What say you?




We caught another channel a little bigger than that little guy and released him but that small one we kept had run the hook up through his eye and was barely moving or we would've let him go.


----------



## Wallijig

Been a great spring since ice out. Been catching lot of eyes. releasing most of them kept a few today for dinner guest.







Here's one from night before (Saturday)


----------



## Wallijig

Fishing was not disappointing again Tuesday evening.
Here's sample of afternoon/evening catches......

Been getting 5-6 of these toads a afternoon...





Many eyes in like these too..


----------



## Keystone

10 days ago we got 17" of wet heavy snow. (May 2013)

Today it is windy, and it just hit 100*f in Albert Lea, MN!

Crazy weather this May. 

Report for tomorrow says back to normal weather. Get to fish Wen/Thurs then not again for a week or so (new boat will get set up, old one traded in).


----------



## cgaengineer

3-4 pound cat at my pond tonight...caught him on cheap hotdogs.


----------



## Keystone

Slow morning, but it sure was pleasant to be on the lake and have it entirely to myself!  
One 23" Northern
One 8" Blue Gill
One 18" Channel

No eyes yet. Surface temp was 57*f.


----------



## linehand

Bunch of bite size morsels.


----------



## cgaengineer

A 25lb carp...not the larger of the two but better luck next time!


----------



## cgaengineer

They were tearing up a spinner bait tonight at the pond, bass, bluegill, bream and crappie...about 10 in about an hour.


----------



## ram rod

strip pit bass


----------



## Inkd

All fish were caught in the spill way, the largest on the second day weighed in a 5lb 8oz. Using a crank bait.


----------



## cgaengineer

I'm about to head to my local river and see if I can spin a prop and dent up my tin boat...maybe I can catch some cats.


----------



## linehand

NomNomNom.


----------



## Fl bluegill

It aint the biggest pile of em I've caught there but its enough to eat! Upper santa fe river in north Fl.


----------



## Jim

Nice job guys!


----------



## wasilvers

Not today but Saturday... Caught 21 crappie over 6 hours. They were shallow with some on beds and were a pain to catch. Not much was biting Saturday morning, I missed 3 bass early on topwater (I think they were bass). I found crappie up on the docks over rock. To catch the crappie- they only wanted red. I had redbody, yellow tail tubes. Used a white head as they didn't want yellow or pink heads. Had to slow down the retrieve to "painfully slow". To keep it off the bottom, I used a small bobber, fished at about 12 inches off the bottom , pull show and let it sit for a few seconds just immobile, jiggle it, then pull slow again It had to have scent on it, or they wouldn't hold on. Fish were in/ beside docks with lots of shade and rock.

The crappie fed the family with another 1.5 lbs of fillets left for a future fish fry.  They ranged from 8 to 11 inches. Don't know how the 8" ones got in the livewell, I must have just been happy to hook something.

My son in the photo below didn't go along. But he was very interested in the fish. This kid LOVES to eat fish. It's one of his favorite meals and he couldn't wait till these came out of the fryer.


----------



## Keystone

=D> Hard to beat a nice Crappie fry.


----------



## Rippen Lips

Bass bite has been off due to all the rain. Finally managed to catch a decent fish and got up close and personal with some local wildlife.


----------



## Colbyt

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317521#p317521 said:


> Rippen Lips » Today, 17:19[/url]"]Bass bite has been off due to all the rain. Finally managed to catch a decent fish and got up close and personal with some local wildlife.




That one does look like a keeper. Congrats.


----------



## wasilvers

Went to the Mississippi River today. It rained on and off all day. I think it only stopped raining for 45 minutes straight. Water level was VERY high. We launched from the road going to the park as the whole park was underwater. We managed some nice fish though - caught 26 in total. I think it will take 2 days to dry all the gear out.


----------



## vahunter

Got a break last night after I cut the grass while the wife was putting the youngan to sleep. So i made a couple casts in the pond behind my house with my good old trusty Texas rig. Second or third cast 2lber and a few casts later at a different target landed this one.


----------



## MiPikeGuy

July 2nd... sorry for the crappy quality, GoPro is great for video... pictures not so much

40" Northern Pike






21" Smallmouth





30" Northern my girlfriend caught


----------



## muskiemike12

Here is the largest largemouth I caught over the holiday weekend. Had a smallie that was longer, but weighed less, no pic of that hawg.


----------



## vahunter

Bunch of spades!


----------



## Abraham

Necro resurrection! Snagged a 45lb spoonbill yesterday in Chetopa, KS. Water had went back down 8 ft or so in the previous 24 hours but still got one. Lost a ton of tackle but hooked one on my first trip

Pistol is for scale.


----------



## poolie

As some of you know, I had to take a 3 year sabbatical from fishing to work on some health issues. Yesterday I walked around my parents pond and picked up this little 2+ pounder. Normally nothing to write home about but the biggest thing I've had on the end of the line in a while. Felt good


----------



## duckfish

Fished the Susquehanna Flats (Upper Chesapeake Bay) Saturday. Only hooked one decent striper, broke off right at the boat.

Caught some small stripers, about a 1/2 dozen large catfish and too many to count small white perch. Only a few keepers came home in the cooler.

Don't have any pics because I was fishing alone and I was paranoid to attempt any selfies with my phone after I screwed up and let the second big catfish I caught fly outta my grip, hit the gunwale and go back in drink. Taking my digital scale with him ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## FishingForSupper

Went out over the weekend, caught several smaller bluegill and crappie, bluegill were just now spawning which is only a month late. Caught a few small largemouth bass, biggest being 14 inches. Kept 5 nice gills and a 12 inch crappie for the pan though.


----------



## Stump Bumper

Was out last Thursday for the first time on the Bouge sound in N.C. looking for flounder. Didn't find any flounder but did hook up on this one in the grass. Great fight and a good first ever in slot red drum.


----------



## Wyatt

Was out on Old Hickory Lake in TN Saturday morning. All elements for fishing was perfect that day. Reeled in lots of small stripers and smallmouth on a chartreuse 1/4oz rooster tail. The largemouth were hitting hard on watermelon shaky heads. Weather was perfect so we stayed out for roughly 11 hours. Sadly, no pictures. I don't trust myself with electronics on the boat lol.


----------



## Wyatt

Hit Old Hickory again last night for some late night fishing. I tried a new cove right off the channel and despite mostly stagnant water, I still managed to pull in a decent sized cat. Only had 3 on the night but this was the largest by about 6 inches.


----------



## Captain Ahab

About 30 crappie with an equal mix of black and white


----------



## Wyatt

Had a good day out on Old Hickory again. Only snagged 2 keeper largemouth but they put up a good fight. I got a 4 1/4lb 19"er while my buddy got a 4 1/2 lb 19 3/4"er.

View attachment 1


----------



## fish devil

Caught seven LM bass this morning. All over 2lbs. Lost a 3.5-4lber at the boat. Caught them on wacky rig Senkos and SK redeye lipless crank.


----------



## Jim

Nice job guys!


----------



## fish devil

Nailed this 5.17lb largie the other day. Fell victim to a 1/2 Booyah Jig with Zoom chunk trailer....


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

A Buzz.


----------



## starzstuff

Just started fishing with a Sabiki rig today. Umm It works!


----------



## starzstuff

We have a hybrid stocking program going on in our lake. This is the largest one I have caught so far.


----------



## Captain Ahab

More stripers - the fall run is on strong.


Lots of blues, bass and whales in the surf 


I need whale bait


----------



## Wyatt

Caught this 4-12 LM this morning on a chartreuse with blue back square bill. That girl had a thick belly on her.


----------



## beagler1

Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Fire1386

Caught on a 4 inch green pumpkin lizard flipping......


----------



## Abraham

Didn't realize this thread was still around. Been catching a bunch of bass but nothing of size. Did manage to hook myself badly for the first time last Thursday.
This pic is after I've twisted it around. The way it was hooked was pointed straight at the bone with no chance of pushing it through.










Tried pulling it back out at first but no way was that happening lol. Lesson learned. Best fish from Sunday. Maybe a couple lbs.


----------



## Jim

Great pics! Nice thread resurrection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmar

The smallmouth were few and far between on Lake St. CLair a couple days ago, but I hooked into a nice tiger muskie and managed to pull her in on light gear!


----------



## onthewater102

Took the kids out & got them on a mix of small lmb & crappies


----------



## Wyatt

Fishing was tough on Percy Priest Lake in TN today but happened to land a 3lb LM using a tex rigged red shad worm


----------



## -CN-

This was a few weeks ago while bluegill fishing with ultra light tackle. It felt like a boat anchor.


----------



## Wyatt

Personal best on Kentucky Lake today. 6-1 and a tail scraping 21 inches, caught on war eagle purple shad 1/2oz spinner bait.


----------



## onthewater102

Perhaps I'm wrong with this, but any time I scale weigh a fish I place the hanging hook in their gill cover between their cheek and the first gill limb so as not to puncture them.


----------



## Wyatt

I slid the scales hook through the hole the lure created. No additional tearing occured. I handle all my fish like a newborn baby.


----------



## FormerParatrooper

Was out a few weeks ago, this Asian Carp was swimming next to the boat and met my machete. He went to use on the bank lines. 


This guy I released, he was chowing down on my bank lines.


----------



## Prowelder

got him at Lake Gaston on a live lure sunfish.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## timsmcm

Drove 1 hour to do some nite fishing for strippers, all I caught was a friend with a case of the shitz. Gathered the gear, released the minnows and drove home. That's catch and release I hope.


----------



## Prowelder

timsmcm said:


> Drove 1 hour to do some nite fishing for strippers, all I caught was a friend with a case of the shitz. Gathered the gear, released the minnows and drove home. That's catch and release I hope.


Where did you fish? they are schooling big time in va beach?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozark River Runner

Fun time on my day off with Dad. They were hittin' Top water and dad took me to school!


----------



## ktoelke54

Brown Trout in the mist. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102

Cold water club tourney - 2nd place 18.66lbs from 5 smallies


----------

